# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Të mësojmë shqip nga njëri-tjetri

## Albo

Kjo teme eshte origjinale dhe e vecante per nga tematika e saj. Te gjithe ju lexoni ne forum mendimet e shprehura nga antaret e forumit. Te gjitha keto mendime shkruhen ne gjuhen shqipe, pasi shqipja eshte gjuha zyrtare e forumit. Mirepo, jo te gjithe e shkruajne shqipen njesoj, jo te gjithe kane perfunduar shkollen ne gjuhen shqipe, por nje pjese e mire prej jush kane bere shkollen ne gjuhe te huaj.

Ne kete teme, ju ftoj qe te sillni gabime gramatikore ose sintaksore ne lidhje me shkrimin e gjuhes shqipe ne forum. Pra ideja eshte, qe kur lexon nje mendim dhe te vret syrin nje fjale e shkruajtur keq, apo nje fjale e huaj qe perdoret ne vend te gjuhes shqipe, ju ta sillni ne kete teme me korrigjimin perkates.

Mos sillni emrin e personit qe ka bere ate gabim ne ate teme, sillni vetem gabimin ne te shprehur ne gjuhen shqipe dhe si duhet shkruajtur drejt. Forumi ka me mijra antare, sikur gjithesecili prej tyre te sillte 4-5 fjale te shkruajtura gabim apo te perdorura gabim, kjo teme do te kthehej ne nje kurs per mesimin e gjuhes shqipe edhe per ata qe nuk kane patur fatin qe te perfundojne te plote arsimimin ne gjuhen shqipe.

Albo

P.S Tema eshte e shoqeruar edhe me nje sondazh per te pare se sa klase shkolle keni bere ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Komplimente per temen Albo.
Shpresoj qe kjo tema te me ndihmoj njecike, meqe gjithemone kur shkruaj nje fjale s'jam e sigurt neqoftese eshte korrekt, prandaj shpesh here bej gabime gramatikore. Mbase antaret qe e shkruajn mire gjuhen shqipe do na ndihmojn  :buzeqeshje: .

Veten e vendos tek kategori 1-4 klase.

----------


## Manulaki

Vertet shume e mire kjo teme Albo! Urime qe e ke sjelle.
Mire pra, shpesh bejme gabime ne perdorimin e: iu, ju, u.
Si duhet pra:* U thame* (atyre) per kete gje
* ju thame*  (juve) per kete gje
*iu drejtua* (atij)
*ju  drejtua* (juve)
*u drejtua*  (atyre)
do te sjell te tjera here tjeter.
Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe le ta respektojme Shqipen tone te bukur me perdorimin qe ajo e meriton, me pasurine e saj, larmine e saj dhe gramatiken e saj.
Manulaki

----------


## forum126

Mua me ka bere pershtypje perdorimi i *qka* ne vend te *cka*.

E kam vere re shpesh dhe nuk duket si rreshqitje dore.

*qfare* --->  *Cfare*

---------------------------------------------------------
gjithashtu:

*U njoftova* ----> *u njoha*

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Teme interesante Albo, megjithate un mendoj se s'ka shum rendesi nese ben apo sben gabime ortografike ketu, E kuptoj qe gjuha shqipe duhet te ruajtur megjith traditat e tjera por Un mendoj se Forumi duhet te jete nje vend i lire, per disa njerez shum tema jan vende te clirohen e te diskutojn gjera te perditshme etc.. nuk jan detyra shkolle apo.. nejse ai eshte mendimi im 
Peace!

----------


## Manulaki

Gjithashtu nje gabim qe kemi filluar ta bejme ne shkrimin e Shqipes eshte vendosja e presjes perpara lidhezes "dhe". Kjo vjen nga ndikimi i anglishtes. Ne shqip nuk vendoset presje perpara lidhezes "dhe" 
psh: "Ate dite u nisen dhe bashke me ta shkuam edhe ne."

----------


## Era1

> Gjithashtu nje gabim qe kemi filluar ta bejme ne shkrimin e Shqipes eshte vendosja e presjes perpara lidhezes "dhe". Kjo vjen nga ndikimi i anglishtes. Ne shqip nuk vendoset presje perpara lidhezes "dhe" 
> psh: "Ate dite u nisen dhe bashke me ta shkuam edhe ne."


Manulaki presje vendoset kur perdoren me shume se nje lidhese - dhe- psh ne fjaline qe ti ke shkruajtur duhet : "Ate dite u nisen dhe bashke me ta shkuam dhe, ne ". Nuk perdoret presje vetem kur eshte nje lidhese - dhe - ne fjali.

*Forum 126* 
Mua me ka bere pershtypje perdorimi i qka ne vend te cka.
E kam vere re shpesh dhe nuk duket si rreshqitje dore.
qfare ---> Cfare

germa -q- qe zevendeson germen -ç- perdoret nga dialektet dhe me shume ne Kosove keshtu qe nuk mund te quhet gabim gjuhesor sepse njehesimi i dialekteve u be me urdher  e, jo me rregulla gjuhesore.

Nje gabim qe kam hasur - *lecoj* - ne vend te - *lexoj*-

----------


## Diabolis

Cilat janë shtatë ngjyrat e ylberit (shqip, ju lutem)?

----------


## Manulaki

> Cilat janë shtatë ngjyrat e ylberit (shqip, ju lutem)?


E kuqe, e verdhe, blu, jeshile, kafe, e bardhe, e zeze   :sarkastik:

----------


## Manulaki

> Manulaki presje vendoset kur perdoren me shume se nje lidhese - dhe- psh ne fjaline qe ti ke shkruajtur duhet : "Ate dite u nisen dhe bashke me ta shkuam dhe, ne ". Nuk perdoret presje vetem kur eshte nje lidhese - dhe - ne fjali.
> 
> 
> 
> Nje gabim qe kam hasur - *lecoj* - ne vend te - *lexoj*-


Po te vesh re, presjen e ke vene *PAS*  lidhezes, jo perpara.

Faleminderit per korrigjimin dhe per kujtimin qe me bere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dodoni

> E kuqe, e verdhe, blu, jeshile, kafe, e bardhe, e zeze


Në trevat shqiptare të Dardanisë, Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi dhe Luginës së Preshevës, për ngjyrat blu dhe jeshil, përdoren emrat kaltër dhe gjelbër. Unë mendoj se kështu është më mirë të quhen këto ngjyra sepse kështu janë në shqip. Blu dhe jeshil nuk janë emra shqip. 

Tung

----------


## helios

He-he Manulaki e sigurtë përsa i përket ngjyrave të ylberit?
Unë përpiqem të përdor "i/e gjelbër", "jeshilja" më ngjan shumë turqisht. Jam kurioz, ekziston "jeshile" në fjalorin shqip-shqip? Kjo për t'u siguruar, pasi ma merr mendja që e gjejmë në fjalor.

PS. Një vërejtje të vockël mbi sondazhin. 12+ do ishte mirë të shkruhej 13+. Kjo për ato persona që si unë nga nxitimi, nuk lexojnë 9-12, por i shkojnë sytë drejt e tek 12+. Sepse votova 12+, mirëpo nuk jam mbetës në asnjë klase.  :ngerdheshje:  Ma merr mendja është diçka që ka të bëjë psikologjikisht me shqisën e shikimit.  :buzeqeshje:  Përshëndetje.

----------


## DeuS

'Per ju qe shkruani bukur Gjuhen Shqipe'! - Kjo teme ka qene hapur nga Brari.
Pati goxha pjesmarres dhe u zhvillua nje diskutim qe ishte edhe argetues, edhe cilesor, edhe edukativ ne te njejten kohe. 

Me ben cudi sesi ajo teme, nuk arriti as te ngrihet ne 'Kryeteme' e atij forumi dhe jo me te kete nderin te qendroje ne faqet e portalit ...

Perpara se te shkruani ketu, hidhini nje sy asaj teme.
Jane kujtuar vone kryesia te mesojne njerezine te shkruajne shqip dhe te krijojne sondazhe duke u blere mendjet njerezve, te cilet shkojne e hidhen si peshqit duke votuar lol.

Ky eshte linku:  (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...5&page=2&pp=15)

Ah se harrova, une e dashur teta edukatore kam bere shume pak klase shkolle. Mezi pres te mesoj dicka ketu. Ju jam shume mirenjohes! Faleminderit!

----------


## Era1

Une e pashe temen e hapur nga Brari dhe mendoj qe kjo teme te bashkohet tek ajo teme.

(jam jashte teme por ja qe mendova se duhet)

----------


## MisCongeniality

> Kjo teme eshte origjinale dhe e vecante per nga tematika e saj. Te gjithe ju lexoni ne forum mendimet e shprehura nga *antaret* e forumit. Te gjitha keto mendime shkruhen ne gjuhen shqipe, pasi shqipja eshte gjuha zyrtare e forumit. Mirepo, jo te gjithe e shkruajne shqipen njesoj, jo te gjithe kane perfunduar shkollen ne gjuhen shqipe, por nje pjese e mire prej jush kane bere shkollen ne gjuhe te huaj.


antaret-----anetaret
nje pjese e mire prej jush kane bere shkollen--nje pjese e mire prej jush *e* kane bere shkollen...

Mendoj se dialektet e ndryshme i japin larmi forumit dhe paraqesin individualitetin e secilit. Prandaj me duket paksa e veshtire si inisiative...per te mos thene e pamundur.

----------


## Diabolis

Manulaki me dodonin na kane shkruar (shqip) deri me tani keto ngjyra te ylberit:
e kuqe, e verdhe, e gjelber (e blerte), e kalter,
jane dhe tre ngjyra te tjera, cilat?

Lejohet hapja e fjaloreve e pyetja e profesor-doktoreve deri tek Kryetaret e Akademive.

Pyetur ndryshe:
Si quhen shqip shtate ngjyrat e spektrit te drites?

Per kete lejohet hapja e librave "Dituria e natyres" apo fizikave e pyetja e fizikanteve deri tek Presidentet.

----------


## Manulaki

Ende*rr*, enderrova, enderrim

*r*adhe, radhitur

Dua gjithashtu te falenderoj personat qe me kane korrigjuar per perdorimin e "jeshile" dhe "blu". Te them te drejten nuk m'u kujtua fjala "e kalter", ndonese eshte nga fjalet e mia me te preferuara te Shqipers dhe, gjithashtu per kujtesen qe me bete per "e gjelber" ose "e blerte". Te them te drejten nuk e dija qe fjala "jeshile" nuk eshte "zyrtare" apo "shqip". Injoranca ime ketu.
Faleminderit :

----------


## peoples

Eshte gje e bukur te shkruash ne menyre korrekte,por letersia e koheve moderne ka vendosur ne krize dhe disa rregulla drejtshkrimore.

----------


## helios

D D, vjollcë (lejla, manushaqe), portokalli dhe blu (ngjyrë deti). E kaltra për mua është ajo që shpesh i themi "bojë qielli".

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Ende*rr*, enderrova, enderrim
> 
> *r*adhe, radhitur
> 
> Dua gjithashtu te falenderoj personat qe me kane korrigjuar per perdorimin e "jeshile" dhe "blu". Te them te drejten nuk m'u kujtua fjala "e kalter", ndonese eshte nga fjalet e mia me te preferuara te Shqipers dhe, gjithashtu per kujtesen qe me bete per "e gjelber" ose "e blerte". Te them te drejten nuk e dija qe fjala "jeshile" nuk eshte "zyrtare" apo "shqip". Injoranca ime ketu.
> Faleminderit :


Mrdt!


RADHE???, c'fare fjale eshte kjo? nga plutoni, marsi, nga cili planet na vjen?

REND dhe RENDITUR!!!, kompozita formohet nga rrenjat R N D, ku e ke  ti shkronjen "N" ne fjalen RADHE???

Filloni njeher ti qartesoni fjalet, e pastaj te bisedojm mbi drejtshkrimin e tyre, i cili sipas meje eshte dytesore. Si thash me lart, se pari njehere duhet te pastrohen fjalet e guhes shqipe nga shkronja pa vend, te cilat jan vendosur te teperta apo te cilat mungojn ne fjale si per shembull me lart, keshtu qe ne te ardhmen te pakezohen mundesit per keqkuptime. Ne kemi nje guh te pasur por e varferojm, duke mos i dhan reNdesi  ketij problemi. Ne trojet tona ka shum fjale, te cilat jane ne thelb te njejta, por mvaresisht nga rajoni shqiptohen me mungesa apo shtesa te shkronjave. Ketu nuk kemi te bejm me evoluimin e gjuhes dhe keshtu me levizjen e shkronjave (nese po, atehere me plot te drejt duhet te perdoren po te dyja fjalet, por me rezikun e nje zhvillimin te njejte si psh. tek popujt gjerman, te cilet identitetet e tyre si popuj i formuan po me levizjet e shkronjave, te cilat me ne fund ndikuan ne ndryshimin e guhes), pasiqe flasim per nje numer te kufizuar folesish dhe per interessa te perbashketa te popullit tone.

Qarte eshte, se fjala RADHE duhet te zhduket, dhe ne vend te kesaj fjale te perdoret fjala REND, e cila eshte e sakte, e cila eshte burimore....

Flm

----------

